# Is calpol supposed to be in the fridge?



## babyjan

I've noticed a lot of people do this but I can't seem to find anywhere on it stating that it should be in the fridge.

I've always kept it in the cupboard.


----------



## beanzz

No, I've always kept it in the cupboard, so does everyone else I know


----------



## babyjan

Haha 

It's a lot of family from mine and OHs side plus friends who keep it in the fridge.


----------



## KayBea

cupboard here..

my fridge is a under the counter type & LO has full access to it so i know its the first thing she would go for!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

fridge it I do lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I put it in the fridge here


----------



## Zephram

I've never heard of putting it in the fridge!


----------



## supertabby

I keep it in the cupboard, I should think it would crystallise in the fridge?

Some medications are meant to be kept in the fridge but the instructions always tell you this. Over the counter stuff isn't usually needed to be refrigerated, it's certain antibiotics and I think insulin etc.

I guess maybe people do this because it's cooler if giving for teething? Or maybe it's the safest place the kids can't reach in their house? Maybe it's just because some people prefer to put stuff in the fridge if they're unsure.


----------



## suzib76

Haha I have always found this very strange actually. 

The only things that go in my fridge are things that state keep refrigerated


----------



## lilmissdanni

All medicine goes in the fridge in this house!


----------



## Nat0619

I don't. Have always just kept it in the cupboard.


----------



## Rags

I keep it in the fridge. If DS has a fever then he is more likely to take it if it's cool. It doesn't crystalise in the fridge as long as the lid is on properly, same as in a cupboard.


----------



## laurajo24

In the cupoard here. Actually, more like in my handbag at the moment! only medicines that say they need to be refridgerated go in. x


----------



## Rags

laurajo24 said:


> In the cupoard here. Actually, more like in my handbag at the moment! only medicines that say they need to be refridgerated go in. x

I like to use the sachets for out and about or when staying away, have had a very sticky handbag incident in the past.


----------



## jellybean20

I work in a uk hospital. Never in the fridge always in the cupboard.


----------



## LuckyYem

We keep it in the cupboard my mum keeps it in the fridge. Obviously we both *think* we are right :winkwink:


----------



## Jchihuahua

It has never even entered my mind to put it in the fridge!


----------



## KatieB

Always kept in the cupboard.


----------



## Button#

Cupboard, never thought to put it in the fridge.


----------



## Amy_T

I've never thought to put it in the fridge either, only medicine we've ever kept in there is antibiotics which stated that in the instructions.


----------



## hayley x

Defo cupboard - I've never heard of it being kept in the fridge before x


----------



## Kmx

Cupboard here x


----------



## bumpy_j

Cupboard here, I assumed only medicines with 'live' ingredients would be kept in the fridge.


----------



## housewifey

cupboard as well. never thought to put it in the fridge!


----------



## lhancock90

Always a cupboard with me :)


----------



## sequeena

When it's open I put it in the fridge.


----------



## darkangel1981

cupboard here too c


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont put things in the fridge unless it says to.

i would think the cold could affect the medicine, just as heat can.


----------

